# ugly stuff!



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

More FBE. Sure is ugly stuff.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Kinda strange coloring and veining .
It has potential for some small projects.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish I could find some of that ugly stuff:yes:. I think the Flaming Box Elder is some mighty pretty wood, I can think of a few projects I would like to make with it.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Now I'm getting tempted to down the box elder in my yard.
They are considered "junk trees" here, and grow like weeds. Most folks here endure them, but it isn't a tree anyone would ever plant or grow.
Very brittle, and branches cracing all the time and generally the leaves are bug eaten and look terrible.

BUT,,,considering what I'm seeing on this subject and a few other posted forum topics, I'm about ready to pull out the chainsaw just to see what's in mine.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah this experience has me searching for more. But mostly oaks here


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Same here in the farmlands. Oaks/hickories. But you get into the Burbs and all changes.


----------

